# Why is this happaning ? ( pics)



## lostov (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi guys!
Really need some input with this please.
Using JPSS on 100% cotton
Prepress to dry the t-shirt 375' for 30 sec and heavy pressure,( to the pount lifting up whole press whrn opening)
Strech,re-press for 10-15 sec. Peeling hot.. But noticed I have to be really quick with peeling otherwise this is happan! Check the letters.. The ink just lift up with the carrier paper... And ot is hard to peel it in general... Tried cold peel-same story. Sometimes they come really nice results.. Simetimes they sucks like these on the pics...printing on Epson with Durabrite inks...
Did a lot of reading here and there were couple of things to consider.. Still the pressure issue-shall I nit the press to the table in order to manage to put more pressure and not lifting up the whole thing when opening it? Shall I strech the t-shirt straight away when open the press with the JPSS on it in order to make the paper lift the corners? And peel it easier? I print and transfer usually in an hour or so.. Do I need to wait more for the ink to cure on the paper before put it on the heat press?!
I noticed that if I dont peel hot IMMEDIATELY this is happaning and if I am late with 5-6 seconds the results are even worst than these on the photos...
Any advise will be much appreciated!
Thanks
Kalin


----------



## lostov (Aug 2, 2015)

Is there anyone who could advise please? I tried in mean time few more ways described in here like which they work,some of them were saying to let it coold down a bit before peeling and strech or do not strech with the transfer on it but them I got this cracking started to come over... 
Once I did my way with heavy pressure ,pre-pressing and 190' C for 30 sec and repress for 10 sec after gave me good result,I did streched it with the transfer on it in order to make it lift easier it worked,but I waited for 10-15 sec before I do so and the transferrd cooled down a bit and just on the corner where I catched it to start peeling it the ink went off a bit again.. See pic below... Just wondering if I should use ring spun cotton only.. Somone said is better from plain cotton... ? As I trim the transfers may be I should leave a little corner without triming so I can catch it from there when start peeling it? And Inthink deffinately I should strech it hot with the design on it! 
Any in put please guys?! Also many says medium pressure but much more of you advise heavy one? I am using heavy to the point I lift up whole heat press when opening... Could be that the problem of ink lifting up with the transfer sheet when peeling?
Thanks!


----------



## lordlio (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm not an expert, but here is some is some input that might help:
when i print on cotton and i wait for it to cool down completely (2-3 minuets) it will peel out smooth and easy. though it is covered with a thick transparent layer
when i peeled it when it's still hot, it usually ruined it, and when it didn't it left the surface rugged.

so try peeling the paper a few minuets after it got cold without repressing or stretching at any phase.
if you leave a small corner to help you peel it, it would often stick out of the cloth (and then you'd need to heat press just that corner for a few seconds to stick it back to the cloth).
i personally prefer to cut around the graphics in a nice and curved line to diminish faults, even if it is a bit more difficult to start the peeling.

again, i am not an expert and i might have been doing it wrong myself, but this worked for me for over a year and the clients are happy.
(assuming you and me were using the same materials)

hope this helps.


----------



## lostov (Aug 2, 2015)

Anybody guys?? Please...


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

By chance is this happening in the same areas on all of the t-shirts? What kind of heat press do you have? Do you have test strips to see if your press is heating evenly? Do you have an infrared thermometer to see if the press is actually at the temp that the thermostat says? Did you call the transfer paper supplier? Did this only start to happen with this batch of paper?

Sent from my Z813 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

You don't need THAT much pressure, just nice and firm. If you wait too long and can't peel the paper off, press it again and this time remove it immediately.


----------



## lostov (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you guys! Yeah,recently I was reading a lot fo that "heavy" pressure all the time and I am thinking as well that this might be the issue.. After I increSed the pressure actually started happaning... Will try again with less...
Bu the way-what do you think for streching immediately after pressing WITH the JPSS still ON the garment?!
Thanks to all!!


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Peel it first then stretch it gently.


----------



## lostov (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks Ripcord.. Is there any reason behind first perl then strech and the oposite? Many here are doing it strech-peel first... What do you thnik buddy?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

lostov said:


> Thanks Ripcord.. Is there any reason behind first perl then strech and the oposite? Many here are doing it strech-peel first... What do you thnik buddy?


I don't see how you could stretch it before you peel it...Can you do that?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I use 350f for 30 seconds with good results. If your stretching before pealing than you can't be pealing hot like the directions recommend.


----------



## jcastellar01 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello there, I used to have the same problems as you are having now, follow this steps.
1 Preheat the garment for 4 seconds at high pressure.
2 Place the transfer paper as you would normally do and press for 30 seconds at high pressure.
3 Take the paper out at normal speed. It should take you anywhere from 5-7 seconds total.
Try that and let me know.


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

Its been about 5 years I last used jpss but try to heat your bottom plate before pressing the transfer. Close it without shirt for 40 seconds and than do the shirt. Hope it helps you


----------



## lostov (Aug 2, 2015)

Well I think with me the problem is under or over estimating the meaning of high pressure thing... Some says to the point to feel difficult closing the press.. But I am doing it to the point whole press is lifting when I am opening it... As a gym rat as well I should lower the pressure I suppose lol... Will give some testing later.. Thanks guys!


----------



## lostov (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi again!
I thought it was only pressure issue bit now I see inconsistent results all the time.. One time comes smooth next time inks is lifting in either corners which bring me the thought that it is not uneven heat distribution...
For me the issue becomes more like the timing of the peeling.. Immediately after opening the press gives me bad results-ink stays in some places back on the paper and image looks ruined.. I tried to count to 10 and then started peeling and went perfect! Today tried the same but may be the count was faster then yesterday one and I had ink lifting just on the last corner before remove the paper completely grrrr.....
Pissed, printed the image again and tried with counting to 5 this time... And the result went again bad with that difference that ink lift only from the corner I started the peeling from.. The rest of the paper went good... Worth mention that increased the time to 40 sec pressing initially... Also noticed with the good result yesterday I was pre-presing the t-shirt atleast 4-5 times by 5-10 sec to take out the moisature... But today did it just 2-3 times.. Hence less... I live in very humidity region and I suppose that the t-shirts are quite wet... Noticed after the bad result today when I open the press was cloud of air going off....? Also I have 40/60 sm. large heat press and my question is -do you guys press the edges of the sleeves and the neck color when heat transfering or you leave them out of the press in order to be super flat surface?? Looks hard for me to avoid that.. With large sized press I have.. May I should put something under in order to lift the whole area up to get even pressure?! I consider that because sometimes it lifts the ink from very different positions of the transfer... 
I ruined few tees already and I dont know what could cause exactly that to happen... Would really appreciate if someone had similar issues and to let me know what worked for him in order to stop that ink lifting with thae carrier paper... 
Hot/worm peel? Uneven surface...moisature??
Thank you very much in advance! Really hope to get some help in this one coz my budget is tight enough to afford ruining more t-shirts..... Cheers!


----------



## zeldo (Oct 15, 2015)

hi
if i may step in this topic. this happened to me yesterday for a first time. i believe it was caused by too much pressure on my heat press because the only thing what i have changed was the pressure...will try this weekend and will let you know


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

drop down some on the pressure, to medium pressure. It may be a cold peel so allow it to cool, if necessary place it aside print another shirt and at the end come back and peel. If you continue to have problems you might have a cold spot on your heat press. If it is a no name brand it is very possible. I have been through many many presses and really only came across that issue on cheap presses and the issue only happened on screen printed transfers. Be sure that you are using pigment ink and that you are presses for at least 20-30 seconds. Although most transfer papers say 350, me i never use that much heat and i get some of the most amazing results. My transfers can be washed in super hot boiling water, non inside out with alot of soap or cold water inside out. It wont matter my results do not wash or crack. So with that being said i would drop the heat and may increase the time pressed. Trial by error, give or take.


----------



## lostov (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi guys! And thank you for your input! Highly appreciate it!
Yeah I think it's matter of pressure and the peeling time.. Although many guys here says that worm peel will not work for JPSS after I watched some vids on YouTube-that was what some of the people there did.. Waiting for 20-30 sec and peel it... I tried it and the result went super! It is true that it is hard and feel is sticky when peeling that way but the ink is transfeted entirely onto the shirt and none is left on the backing paper.. And I noticed if I do second press it lifts some of the ink and cause same damage-it sticks to the baking paper I use to cover when re-pressing... So I did not do anymore second pres just while still worm after peeling gave it some strech and after washing in cold water it came beautiful... No hand.. No cracks.. No nothing... Same feel as the t-shirt... I was worried as previously here I had read that the cold peel gives cracks from cold wash.. But well,actually mine was more like worm.. Not cold.... So eventually I think I found the sweet spot.. After ruining 10+ tees and bunch of JPSS.... And yes I press on 200 'C for 35 sec..found this works best for my unbranded chinesse heat press...here is the link to the vid of the guys which I followed to produce nice results..

http://youtu.be/IvnoSO9CE6k


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

JPSS can be hot and cold peel, hot peel and cold peel both give different results. Both should peel just as great, cold peel will leave a thicker plastic and glossy results, hot peel will not. Either way, great job on getting through your barrier. It is all worth it at the end, you learn something new when you dont give up.


----------

